# Roadmaster Supreme part-out on ebay



## barracuda (Jan 11, 2014)

Frame:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-Prewar-Roadmaster-Supreme-Mens-26-Bicycle-Frame-/370983984369

Fork:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...Mens-26-Bicycle-Fork-Truss-Rods-/331105159575

Guard:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...reme-Mens-26-Bicycle-Chainguard-/331105160308

Rack:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...26-Bicycle-Rack-With-Glass-Lens-/331105161518


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya beat me to it. Was gonna post it earlier. Been for sale complete for some time now...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder what happened to the tank? V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Aug 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I wonder what happened to the tank? V/r Shawn




http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-Complete-Prewar-1937-38-Mens-Roadmaster-Supreme-26-Bicycle-Tank-Badge-/311055150754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item486c54eea2


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Holy cow I'm glad I got the rest of the bicycle when I bought my tank! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Holy cow I'm glad I got the rest of the bicycle when I bought my tank! V/r Shawn



Lol.....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2014)

I tell you what!
If I had an original paint 37 Supreme in red, that was missing the tank, I wouldn't be able to hit the buy it now fast enough.
The problem is, who's got the original red paint 37 Supreme?
It'd be nice to see this tank join a matching paint bike, but unfortunately, this one is probably destined for a restore.


----------

